# Snow mapping



## Abrumley (Jan 11, 2014)

I want to create nicer easy to read maps for my drivers. I've seen some well done ones in the past but haven't seen or been able to find any software. What do you guys use any suggestions?


----------



## Abrumley (Jan 11, 2014)

Really no one does computer generated site maps?


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

not sure if this is what your taking about but we make something like this for every property, each equipment operator and sidewalk crew gets one.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We make maps for every site. Google earth the property. Save a screen shot. Open it with paint and mark out property lines, sidewalks,snow storage areas, hazards ect..
We then have a master sheet with all sites. Name of the property, address, city, plow specs, shovel specs, walkway deicer yes or no, lot salt yes or no or when, also any extra notes. Every site is assigned a number. This way if the shovel crews call a building one thing and the plow guy another on time sheets it will always be site 123 or whatever.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the map Idea, that would help a ton!!


----------



## Abrumley (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'm going with the google earth direction for now. I have seen some other generated maps that were simple black and white outlines of properties that noted all obstacles. Parking blocks. Fuel covers potholes etc. I was really hoping for something for an iPad in PDF form so I could update the maps on site but for now google earth seems the best


----------



## ddobson (May 8, 2010)

There are picture editors for the ipad and android tablets. After editing store the pictures or pdfs online and your crews can access them whenever.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Abrumley;1722078 said:


> Thank you! I'm going with the google earth direction for now. I have seen some other generated maps that were simple black and white outlines of properties that noted all obstacles. Parking blocks. Fuel covers potholes etc. I was really hoping for something for an iPad in PDF form so I could update the maps on site but for now google earth seems the best


You were probably seeing site plans for a specific property. Some have them and some do not. I do not know of any sort of data base that would have them. You would need to get them direct from the building owner or Representative.


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

Using our Android application 'AndSnow' everything is located in one place. The map of the area, the routes that need service, geo-located pictures and labeled points (POIs) on the map that can describe obstacles like raised flanges, bridge decks, railways.... you name it.
Geo-located pictures and POIs can be set by the driver or pre-populated by us using your information.

Read more at andsnow.com


----------

